# Bill's going to.....



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hooray for Bill on his new forever home! And well done to you for giving him a new chance at a healthy life with his weight loss.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sad to see him go...but sooo very happy that he will have a home! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It must be bittersweet.

You did a great job. We will miss seeing pictures of that sweet face. Four kids! Wow, a golden's dream!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When I took Bill in, my goal was to get 30 plus pounds off him before I would even consider letting him find his forever home. We have done that and it will be very sad and hard to let him go, but there is a very special 4 year old waiting for Bill to be her special friend and live with her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sweet that Big Bill has a very special 4 yr. old waiting for him-I'm sure that makes it a little easier to see him go, he's a lucky boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sad for you but I'm so glad you found a great family for Big Bill. I'm sure he will get lots of love.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hopefully your sadness will be checked by the fact that he will be loved by "A wonderful family with 4 kids"  Bless you for what you have accomplished!!!:yes:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

you're still the star Mary !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Bill would THANK YOU SO MUCH, if he could!!

I am so glad to hear that he will be loved and adored and walked by a WONDERFUL FAMILY!! Hope they keep you posted!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> When I took Bill in, my goal was to get 30 plus pounds off him before I would even consider letting him find his forever home. We have done that and it will be very sad and hard to let him go, but there is a very special 4 year old waiting for Bill to be her special friend and live with her.


You've done wonders for Bill, and now a family will have an awesome loving pet for many years because of you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just got home from dropping bill off at his new home.... The kids were so glad he was there. Im a little sad, But I know in in my heart he will be loved.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope Bill goes on to live a long happy life with his new family and that they are kind to him and love him lots. Thanks again for caring for Bill.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So happy for Bill getting his furever home with a big family. He deserves it and I bet in no time the rest of the weight will come off with all those kids to play with. I can imagine you will be sad since he was a special case.


----------

